# Longines Vintage Watch - First one I've come across - need info...



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Can anyone tell me about this specific *Longines *Watch. All I know is that it's likely to be between 50's and 70's in terms of the era - and that it is simply a hand wind watch. THANK YOU. See pics ...


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That is a good specimen at first glance. Fully legit. 1950s. Early to mid 1950s. Even the crown is period correct. We don't have a movement picture though.

Inside should be a longines caliber 12.68zs movement, or something like that.

Looks very good for the age.

Don't know if the sub-seconds hand is genuine though. Normally it should have been longer. Get the caliber number and we'll find out.

Interesting enough I had a similar one to this one and it came on an almost identical bracelet. Possible that the bracelet came this way with the watch. Mine was a german fixo flex.

Not sure if the dial is a redial. Again, if we get the caliber number we might be able to tell. It doesn't seem to be one but redials often lack minute markers...


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

That's useful for starters thanks. Although mine is not gold - this example does not have minute markers either and has the same stamped crown:

http://www.vintage-watches-collection.com/watch/longines/longines-gold-1962/


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That is a completely different model and also belongs to a different time era. Maybe even the movement is different. Quite possibly. I'd say that the dial is not redialed. But just saying that often, redials lack the minute markers.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I think you're probably looking at 60s, just.

Appears similar to their ref 7111

https://www.blackbough.co.uk/product/longines-7111-2-steel-vintage-wristwatch-circa-1960-wwlsmb/

Looks like the actual ref will be on the inside of the caseback.


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

longplay said:


> I think you're probably looking at 60s, just.
> 
> Appears similar to their ref 7111
> 
> ...


 Yes that looks pretty close - especially reference to the 'linen textured' finish referring to the dial, which is so evident on mine - albeit the sub-second hand design is different . So more than likely I'm looking at at *12.68Z* movement - I have to get someone to take the back off for me so that I can see for myself.

I wouldn't mind finding out its value either, my guess would be in excess of £500 perhaps.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Between 350$ and 500$. Although you'd have to wait quite a while to sell it for 500$.


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

gimli said:


> Between 350$ and 500$. Although you'd have to wait quite a while to sell it for 500$.


 OK good to know (yet again from you amazing informative folks on this forum).


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Would look awesome on a nice brown leather strap!


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Badman67 said:


> Would look awesome on a nice brown leather strap!


 Actually can you recommend me a complimentary leather strap style that will really show off this excellent watch?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Hickory Dickory Dock said:


> Actually can you recommend me a complimentary leather strap style that will really show off this excellent watch?


 For me i would go for nice quality black croc or lizard skin strap if it was gold i would go for brown but i think stainless lends itself to black.

Very nice vintage Longines well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Using my internal style/design directory, I personally believe that your elegant Longines dates to just after 1960, dear Hickory Dickory Dock. It is a lovely item and has used the essence of its period without making a fuss.


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

andyclient said:


> Very nice vintage Longines well done :thumbsup:


 Yes I think it is - I wasn't on the look out for a Longines as such - I was looking out for a stylish dress watch and concluded that I liked the look of the Seiko Men's Presage - this vintage Longines just happened to catch my eye for sale in cash converters of all places.


----------

